# Thanos appreciation thread



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

There is some things that puts a smile on his face. However, he forgot to balance the universe with comments appreciating him. Discuss anything that would put a smile on his face so he can rest on his porch and smile at a grateful universe.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

ALL HAIL THANOS!

*\o/*

*



*


----------



## Ginza (Jun 5, 2018)

No


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanos did nothing wrong :V


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> No








  YES! Oh my, i think it's working. Look at that smile! XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


Didn't see the thumb one XD


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

okb212 said:


> Please do not discuss about Thanos.


Smh >.> *snaps fingers*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


<3 I want the purple one <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

@Crimcyan :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 5, 2018)

This thread doesn't make me feel so good


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 5, 2018)

WTF is a Thanos?

Is that like a flea market bargain Thermos or something??


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


"I am sorry little one"


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> This thread doesn't make me feel so good


You must've please thanos <3! *bows*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 5, 2018)

I should be packing but this is more important :V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 5, 2018)

....
Thanos is very thicc. And very attractive.

But I snap my finger at him, for he is an ass. And then I make a good identical clone of him.

Who belongs to ME.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> WTF is a Thanos?
> 
> Is that like a flea market bargain Thermos or something??



*Thanos* (UK: /ˈθænɒs/, US: /-oʊs/) is a fictional character appearing in American comic books published by Marvel Comics. Created by writer-artist Jim Starlin, the character first appeared in _The Invincible Iron Man_ #55 (cover dated February 1973).

The character appears in various Marvel Cinematic Universe films, including _The Avengers_ (2012), portrayed by Damion Poitier, and _Guardians of the Galaxy_ (2014), _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ (2015), _Avengers: Infinity War_ (2018), and its untitled sequel (2019), portrayed by Josh Brolinthrough voice and motion capture. The character has appeared in various comic adaptations, including animated television series, arcade, and video games.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


....

*Snaps my finger.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)

More Thanos please


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> ....
> Thanos is very thicc. And very attractive.
> 
> But I snap my finger at him, for he is an ass. And then I make a good identical clone of him.
> ...


Thank you fellow furry, he works very hard to maintain his shape. Will definitely put a smile on his face.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Jun 5, 2018)

Puggles said:


> *Thanos* (UK: /ˈθænɒs/, US: /-oʊs/) is a fictional character appearing in American comic books published by Marvel Comics. Created by writer-artist Jim Starlin, the character first appeared in _The Invincible Iron Man_ #55 (cover dated February 1973).
> 
> The character appears in various Marvel Cinematic Universe films, including _The Avengers_ (2012), portrayed by Damion Poitier, and _Guardians of the Galaxy_ (2014), _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ (2015), _Avengers: Infinity War_ (2018), and its untitled sequel (2019), portrayed by Josh Brolinthrough voice and motion capture. The character has appeared in various comic adaptations, including animated television series, arcade, and video games.




I was being facetious,but thanks.
I actually didn't even know all that..lol


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 5, 2018)

@Puggles you may like this one xD


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 5, 2018)

Puggles said:


> Thank you fellow furry, he works very hard to maintain his shape. Will definitely put a smile on his face.


But that bad snappy-finger Thanos no longer exists.

Only good Thanos does. 

And he's mine.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


True words by the mad titan, ~~t's over 9000~~ it's over infinity.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 33606
> @Puggles you may like this one xD


Oh sweet Jesus.....


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 33606
> @Puggles you may like this one xD


Truly fits the mad titan <3! What a match made in heaven!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...04393226/07daa486746e3c86f2b154d9bf6369c6.mp4 oooopps, i failed at pleasing thanos ;w;


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I bet vision had a lot of things on his "mind"


----------



## Ginza (Jun 5, 2018)

Puggles you are a total degenerate


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Puggles you are a total degenerate


;w; </3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Ginza (Jun 5, 2018)

Puggles said:


> ;w; </3



<3 love you pugpug


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Nothing is winning her over XD


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Ginza said:


> <3 love you pugpug


<: 3 <3 Woof woof <3


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

This thread. Omg.


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> More Thanos please


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 5, 2018)

Puggles said:


>


Speed at which those moon rocks would have to be traveling to arrive that quickly would have more than enough kinetic energy to cause planet-wide devastation, but closer to the ground they suddenly seem to travel no faster than an airplane.

Sorry, couldn't resist saying something..


----------



## Puggles (Jun 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Speed at which those moon rocks would have to be traveling to arrive that quickly would have more than enough kinetic energy to cause planet-wide devastation, but closer to the ground they suddenly seem to travel no faster than an airplane.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist saying something..


Thanos tries really hard not to kill anyone X3!


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 6, 2018)

What’s the obsession with this guy anyway?


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 6, 2018)

god dammit I have never seen the movie 
and don't know why this guy such a meme


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 6, 2018)

Gem-Wolf said:


> What’s the obsession with this guy anyway?



He’s a stonk daddy


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> god dammit I have never seen the movie
> and don't know why this guy such a meme



It's one of the very few examples where a comic-bookish bad-guy has a reason to be bad, and it's actually a very compelling and understandable reason.  He doesn't regard himself 'bad', and it's very clear to the audience why.

So he's a very engaging character, and was very nicely adapted from the comics.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2018)

Also, Thanos is the Light Yagami of Marvel


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 6, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Also, Thanos is the Light Yagami of Marvel





SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> It's one of the very few examples where a comic-bookish bad-guy has a reason to be bad, and it's actually a very compelling and understandable reason.  He doesn't regard himself 'bad', and it's very clear to the audience why.
> 
> So he's a very engaging character, and was very nicely adapted from the comics.


You scared the shit out of me because you quoting this post made me think I did something wrong.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> You scared the shit out of me because you quoting this post made me think I did something wrong.



Chilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll out.


----------



## Faunic (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m just waiting for Thanos to release a despacito/gangnam style mashup then I’ll die happy


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanos was straight up savage. Dude didnt bullshit around.


----------



## Dreva (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanos you did great. Here's my applause.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 6, 2018)

Gem-Wolf said:


> What’s the obsession with this guy anyway?


There is a couple of things. There was a ton of movies building up to this one in regards to the infinity stones.                                                                                               



 



 



 



 



 www.youtube.com:Avengers Infinity War: Thanos gets the reality stone HD                                       In the past, they have shown to have immense power and then have a character (Thanos) who starts collecting them to become the equivalent of god. Why i like this movie version so much is that he isn't bullshitting around and he believes what he is doing is truly the right way of doing it. You get to see the conflicts not just physically, but also emotionally as well.    In the past, i really was not attached to any of the MCU villains for the most part because they really weren't as compelling and you really don't get to see a lot of insight about them. Either that, they die in the movie they were introduced in or they change their beliefs or ideals which makes them not a villain anymore. Not only that, but the memes are also a plus to a good movie in my opinion.


----------



## Puggles (Jun 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


:god: I agree, very smart XD.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 6, 2018)

Puggles said:


> :god: I agree, very smart XD.


When in doubt, if you can't use the hammer to smash, smash someone against the hammer instead. It's brilliant. :3


----------



## Steelite (Jun 6, 2018)

How about Tha-NO ?
#ImNotSorry


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 6, 2018)

Steelite said:


> How about Tha-NO ?
> #ImNotSorry


When Thanos rules the universe, he will punish you for your blasphemy.

#GetOffYourAssAndOnYourKnees


----------



## Steelite (Jun 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> When Thanos rules the universe, he will punish you for your blasphemy.
> 
> #GetOffYourAssAndOnYourKnees


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> When Thanos rules the universe, he will punish you for your blasphemy.
> 
> #GetOffYourAssAndOnYourKnees


No need to punish when you have the mind stone :^)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Puggles (Jun 6, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


There is so much color variations of Thanos it's insane


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 7, 2018)

Puggles said:


> There is so much color variations of Thanos it's insane



Honestly I think it's a lighting thing.


----------



## Puggles (Jun 7, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Honestly I think it's a lighting thing.








I can agree with that. Most of the areas Thanos is in is extremely bright areas compared to previous films where it's mostly pitch black/ out in space. Not only that, but the time gap between films can change a lot in terms of the CGI as well.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

all hail our lord and savior thanos *falls on knees*


----------

